# New CC Hosts;



## Jack (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/

Administrative Contact: Taylor, Jared [email protected] SSD VPS 530 W 6th St #901 Los Angeles, California 90014 United States +1.8555773877

http://www.colocrossing.com/datacenter/california/la1

530 W. 6th Street, Suite 901, Loss Angeles, CA 90014

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/vpsnodes-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/

Forrest, Ken [email protected] VPS NODES 3000 Irving Blvd. Dallas, Texas 75247 United States +1.4693417742

http://www.colocrossing.com/datacenter/texas/dfw1

Location 3000 Irving Blvd., Dallas, TX 75247 (3 Miles South of Dallas Love Field Airport)

Next Location for CC Pop ups...? San Jose? Seattle? Buffalo? New Jersey?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

[Actually, I'm an idiot. Comment removed.]


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Interesting considering the rumor of a big client moving out and canceling a contract for 150~ or so E3s that were SSD based.


Oh?  I figured these got absorbed into CVPS, hence his recent fire sale to try and fill them up and cut their losses.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Oh?  I figured these got absorbed into CVPS, hence his recent fire sale to try and fill them up and cut their losses.


Well, if history repeats itself for a third time, we'll find out in the future when their DB is leaked again, haha. Sort of how they took years to get 45~ nodes or so, then in less than 9 months had 150~ or so nodes. Probably EOR hardware. But only time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 30, 2013)

Why not post this on LET? Lol. Not much drama here about it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Why not post this on LET? Lol. Not much drama here about it.


Because starting drama is irrelevant?  Look at this like a couple of guys standing around the water cooler, trading info.  Not every post about them has to be a flagburner.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 30, 2013)

Good thread.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Was just in the bathroom saying to myself, "When I am done in here, going to ask Jack to update the title of this thread to something better."

I come back and it's done, thanks Jack. I must have some sort of weird ESP with you.


----------



## Jack (Jul 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Was just in the bathroom saying to myself, "When I am done in here, going to ask Jack to update the title of this thread to something better."
> 
> I come back and it's done, thanks Jack. I must have some sort of weird ESP with you.


Lmao.


----------



## Slownode (Jul 30, 2013)

I should get into the shell company business, I hear it's decent commission.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 31, 2013)

Jack said:


> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/
> 
> Administrative Contact: Taylor, Jared [email protected] SSD VPS 530 W 6th St #901 Los Angeles, California 90014 United States +1.8555773877
> 
> ...


I got a server from CC in LA recently, when I requested a POC update they pushed pretty hard to get me to make a POC with the physical DC's location on it. May be related.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I got a server from CC in LA recently, when I requested a POC update they pushed pretty hard to get me to make a POC with the physical DC's location on it. May be related.


For ARIN.

Francisco


----------



## Patrick (Jul 31, 2013)

SSDVPS is an company of ServerMania / VPSAce and god knows how many others?

http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?p=15767

http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?p=16184


----------



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

It is hard to keep on track for the list of the shell companies. Does anyone have a complete list?


----------



## lv-matt (Jul 31, 2013)

@Jack And you still use ColoCrossing, just wondering why?


I'm guessing you got spammed by ColoCrossing like me promising to beat any offer.


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice find 006.5, matching DC addresses!


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 31, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> Nice find 006.5, matching DC addresses!


So why leb hosts faking their address and still got posted on leb? Don't you have to have real addresses? Or that is no longer required?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 31, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> @Jack And you still use ColoCrossing, just wondering why?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you got spammed by ColoCrossing like me promising to beat any offer.


lol I got limestoned by CC years ago.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm, what's the next city/state ColoCrossing will get into?


----------



## Jack (Jul 31, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> @Jack And you still use ColoCrossing, just wondering why?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you got spammed by ColoCrossing like me promising to beat any offer.


They are pretty decent, just a bit shady on these new providers that keep poping up...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2013)

> They are pretty decent, just a bit shady on these new providers that keep poping up...


They need a *lot* of work on their honesty and customer relations. Had an outage in Buffalo last week (after receiving a maintenance notification barely 16 hours prior to the maintenance.. said notification guaranteed there would be no downtime).. when requesting an RFO, _we_ were blamed for being knocked offline during their fiber work. A bit of unzipping later, come to find out it was actually a butterfingers issue on their end.

The same 'tech' that tried to blame the outage on us then went on to try and upsell us on another connection when I was expressing my dissatisfaction with how poorly the issue was handled. Needless to say, that ticket did not end pleasantly.


----------



## bfj (Jul 31, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> They need a *lot* of work on their honesty and customer relations.


Not everyone *HAS* to be like BuyVM / Frantech Aldryic.


----------



## Jack (Jul 31, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> They need a *lot* of work on their honesty and customer relations. Had an outage in Buffalo last week (after receiving a maintenance notification barely 16 hours prior to the maintenance.. said notification guaranteed there would be no downtime).. when requesting an RFO, _we_ were blamed for being knocked offline during their fiber work. A bit of unzipping later, come to find out it was actually a butterfingers issue on their end.
> 
> 
> The same 'tech' that tried to blame the outage on us then went on to try and upsell us on another connection when I was expressing my dissatisfaction with how poorly the issue was handled. Needless to say, that ticket did not end pleasantly.


I didn't have an outage when I got that Cable grooming maintenance notice..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2013)

> I didn't have an outage when I got that Cable grooming maintenance notice..


It seems that us and ServerMania were the only two affected (that we know about so far).


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2013)

bfj said:


> Not everyone *HAS* to be like BuyVM / Frantech Aldryic.





Aldryic C said:


> They need a *lot* of work on their honesty and customer relations. Had an outage in Buffalo last week (after receiving a maintenance notification barely 16 hours prior to the maintenance.. said notification guaranteed there would be no downtime).. when requesting an RFO, _we_ were blamed for being knocked offline during their fiber work. A bit of unzipping later, come to find out it was actually a butterfingers issue on their end.
> 
> The same 'tech' that tried to blame the outage on us then went on to try and upsell us on another connection when I was expressing my dissatisfaction with how poorly the issue was handled. Needless to say, that ticket did not end pleasantly.


Oh god dammit is that why Jon wants to have a meeting with me? >_>

Dammit Pony.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Oh god dammit is that why Jon wants to have a meeting with me? >_>
> 
> 
> Dammit Pony.
> ...


"Damn you Francisco, can't you keep your g'damned Russian on a leash? He made our tech cry."


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> "Damn you Francisco, can't you keep your g'damned Russian on a leash? He made our tech cry."


I've yet to read over the ticket but if he unzipped like he claimed it's likely said tech won't ever handle tickets for us again >_>

At least ones that Aldryic has talked in anyways.

Francisco


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jul 31, 2013)

On the other side.. I've had nothing but good experience with CC so far. 1 year. Extremely stable network and brand new hardware (always get new drives). Despite everything said by the haters, I've indeed had great experience - tickets handled friendly and in timely manner. And nearly no problems. They have expensive remote hands, but that's with pretty much every DC.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> Despite everything said by the haters, I've indeed had great experience - tickets handled friendly and in timely manner.


Really? Whenever I had access to their portal when I worked for URPad, any ticket submitted was handled by a 'higher up' (Alex or Jon) and would be closed after each response, with hardly any information given. At one point it really seemed like they were purposely fucking with us.


----------



## JayCawb (Aug 1, 2013)

*Hint* *Hint* Use datacenters that have free remote hands or within driving distance... *Hint* *Hint*



Alex_LiquidHost said:


> On the other side.. I've had nothing but good experience with CC so far. 1 year. Extremely stable network and brand new hardware (always get new drives). Despite everything said by the haters, I've indeed had great experience - tickets handled friendly and in timely manner. And nearly no problems. They have expensive remote hands, but that's with pretty much every DC.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 1, 2013)

Jacob said:


> *Hint* *Hint* Use datacenters that have free remote hands or within driving distance... *Hint* *Hint*


Free remote hands is asking for a lot, but free "occasional button press" is expected.


----------



## mpkossen (Aug 2, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> So why leb hosts faking their address and still got posted on leb? Don't you have to have real addresses? Or that is no longer required?


AFAIK, the rule is it has to be a physical address and not a PO Box or something. I'm in favor of requiring an actual address, but it's hard to check and some people have privacy issues.

Most addresses are fake, by the way. There's only a handful of hosts with a domestic address listed. Most use a DC, super market, postal office, "rental office" address or some random building on a street corner.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 2, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> AFAIK, the rule is it has to be a physical address and not a PO Box or something. I'm in favor of requiring an actual address, but it's hard to check and some people have privacy issues.
> 
> Most addresses are fake, by the way. There's only a handful of hosts with a domestic address listed. Most use a DC, super market, postal office, "rental office" address or some random building on a street corner.


....Super market? Really?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

@mpkossen, still posting those offers for ServerMania and their many fronts I see.... 

SSDVPS ---

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/

LEB has become rather blah and snake oil salesmen clogged lately.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @mpkossen, still posting those offers for ServerMania and their many fronts I see....
> 
> SSDVPS ---
> 
> ...






Do the math.


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

April to July = 3  months.  So no private whois....

Why doesn't the fellow behind these ServerMania shill companies just knock it the fuck off?


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

Arrghh Chris Niedojadlo. 

Bio, shill companies, etc. all on this thread over here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?p=15767


----------



## mikho (Aug 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Arrghh Chris Niedojadlo.
> 
> 
> Bio, shill companies, etc. all on this thread over here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?p=15767


Welcome back!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

SSDVPS:  1-855-577-3877

VPSNODES: 1-469-341-774

VPSACE: 1-855-587-7223

All the same PBX it seems. Could be coincidence...

Lets compare some other stuff:





Looks the same. VPSAce and SSDVPS both look as if they've used the same designer. VPSnodes is just LoveVPS' old design, so it's nothing special.

*Business Info:*

*VPSACe:* Registered business? No. VPSAce LLC expired in 2010. https://secure.utah.gov/bes/action/details?entity=6263051-0160 Can't find anything about 'VPSAce' in Florida, where the address on the WhoIS. Maybe they're just a SP or something, unregistered, but can't find any proof of that. Surely "Matt Barauski" exists, alas no one can be found with that name: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%22Matt+Barauski%22+florida&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#client=ubuntu&hs=DKF&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22Matt+Barauski%22&oq=%22Matt+Barauski

*SSDVPS:* "SSDVPS LLC" has never been registered. Can't find any info of it being registered as anything else or under any other parent. Address in WhoIS is simply Quadranet Datacenter, where Colocrossing is a customer. Can't look into, "Jared Taylor" as this is a common name. Maybe there is a Jared Taylor proudly associated with his work at SSDVPS, alas can't find one online. (Just results with the name/domain from various whois websites)

*VPSNodes: *Unregistered, address in WhoIS is Colo4 in Texas where Colocrossing is simply a customer. "Ken Forrest", like above, pretty standard name so too many results. Can't find any "Ken Forrest" claiming ownership of VPSNodes. Maybe Matthew from LoveVPS. who was the original owner of the design that VPSNodes is using can ask the guy who he sold the design to, who _he_ then sold it to. Wondering if that checks out.

This isn't 'proof' of anything, other than some 'strange coincidences' and shady practices. Without the CC connection, these are still companies I would avoid and advice to avoid. All same hardware, same 'datacenter' (middle man) and sketchy details.

Abort abort.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

Did Jon get mad at you Jack for starting this thread? Google comical has the original title still as a result, I just noticed.


----------



## drmike (Aug 28, 2014)

Time to followup on this thread with a current update.... Since we have a related company making the daily LEB offer and part of this shill circus.


----------



## drmike (Aug 28, 2014)

Current info on this:


----------

